# Nuclear stress test billing



## carroll5 (Sep 25, 2013)

we are new to billing nuclear stress tests and need help with correct coding.  would the codes 78452 with modifier 26 and 93015 be appropriate for the the cardiologist who is supervising the nuclear stress test? the procedure would be done as an outpatient in a radiology department. what portion of the test can the cardiologists office bill for him.   Thank you.


----------



## cardiangel11 (Sep 25, 2013)

*on my way to ccc cert.*

Hi

We do perfusion testing in our office so we bill out global codes 78452 and 93015 along with any pharmacological injections. To bill out 78452 your cardiologist must have nuclear certification with CMS and Carriers. Only a few of our physicians are certified to do this. however, all of our physicians can perform the stress portion of the two part test 93015. Check your report documentation it should be signed twice rest portion and stress portion.  You should use codes 93016 and 93018 PC components for stress testing in the hospital for your cardiologists if they do not own the equipment used. 93017 is the TC portion and 93015 bundles all three.

I hope this helps


----------

